# What's your favourite sandwich



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

one of mine is the faithful Banana in Wholemeal bread, I have others.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Brie and cranberry in a baguette for me :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Egg n Cress.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Egg n Cress.
> 
> Ray.


In your hand or do you prefer bread?

Keep up your Raymondoness


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

White, sliced, Sunblest.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We won't even have white bread in the house nowadays, so bad for you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is that scientific Kev? Is it all white bread or would home made bread be ok? I know that shop white bread is full of sugar and salt. My doctor told me that wholegrains are thought to inhibit the absorption of zinc. As I am deficient in zinc I have given it up recently (at first I thought it was ridiculous so ignored his advice). I do feel it is making a difference but will await bloods to confirm.

I love a banana sandwich but also crab.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Is that scientific Kev? Is it all white bread or would home made bread be ok? I know that shop white bread is full of sugar and salt. My doctor told me that wholegrains are thought to inhibit the absorption of zinc. As I am deficient in zinc I have given it up recently (at first I thought it was ridiculous so ignored his advice). I do feel it is making a difference but will await bloods to confirm.
> 
> I love a banana sandwich but also crab.


As you say full of salt and sugar, home made willcontain whatever you decide to put in it of course.

But I don't get why it makes you walk sideways Pat, or is it just a hobby?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> As you say full of salt and sugar, home made willcontain whatever you decide to put in it of course.
> 
> But I don't get why it makes you walk sideways Pat, or is it just a hobby?


 Quai!??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Quai!??


> >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Years ago when I painted Motorcycles for a living I used to go to this industrial estate café, and the owner once said I'll make you a sandwich for nothing and I bet you'll like it, sandwich might be stretching it a bit but I did like it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s bad for you, there are so many thing that are supposed to be bad for you these days, but bad for what? Eye sight, hearing, stomach, heart , liver, kidneys. You can’t live without salt, but if you have too much then it’s bad for several things so I eat everything in moderation. As I bake my own bread at home I also bake white now and then, shop white bread is not what it used to be, a new loaf was bought every day because yesterdays was stale, how long does a loaf keep fresh theses days? and why?
Sandwiches, I enjoy most things and have no favorite, cream cheese with vegemite I like if I’m slumming it. 😁


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sausage, bacon and egg in a baguette with brown sauce


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Years ago when I painted Motorcycles for a living I used to go to this industrial estate café, and the owner once said I'll make you a sandwich for nothing and I bet you'll like it, sandwich might be stretching it a bit but I did like it.


He got a current tea cake, buttered it, put in some cheese, then laid some raspberry jam in it, lovely, tasted a lot like Christmas cake.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Cold lamb or mutton in "proper" white bread. Nothing else no butter or pickle just a slight sprinkle of salt. In France Saucisson Sec in a good baguette again plain no need even for salt,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Another of mine which I've not had a for yonks is, White bread, slice or a bun (not tried brown/wholemeal) plain crisps (or helicopter if you can find some) and sliced apple, choose your favourite apple.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Crispy brown baguette with seeds, lavishly filled with Brie or Camembert, topped with smoke salmon, drops of lemon juice and black pepper.

Beat that !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Crispy brown baguette with seeds, lavishly filled with Brie or Camembert, topped with smoked salmon, drops of lemon juice and black pepper.
> 
> Beat that !


Smashing Geoff, drooling it is that I am.

When I was working I used to go to the co-op sometimes and they did a Salmon & Cucumber sandwich with herbs on a seeded sliced wholemeal bread, it was the most expensive they did but it was a work of art, but they stopped doing it.

Liz when she likes me sometimes does a really nice BLT.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't abide salmon. I used to have to eat it when going to posh works do's and dinners etc. Happy to say I haven't had it for yonks now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Love the stuff, my lunch a few weeks ago locally.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ych a fi !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A change today from my usual, Richmonds Irish Sausages on toasted wholemeal bread, Yummy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had my first fresh baguette yesterday on this trip: cheese, ham and Dijon mustard in a big slab of fresh baguette!

Nom nom nom!!


----------

